
Houston-Dallas high-speed rail construction may begin in late 2019 - skolos
https://www.chron.com/neighborhood/spring/news/article/Houston-Dallas-high-speed-rail-construction-may-13620560.php
======
hourislate
ATM from DFW to Houston takes about 3-4 hours depending on from where and when
your leaving. Flights take 3-4 hours if you count the 2 hour security/boarding
process.

I really hope this comes to fruition and would welcome it's expansion to
Austin and San Antonio from DFW.

